
Is Basho dead? - okket
https://twitter.com/_jared/status/878036763805048832
======
bradhe
I was a Riak user for a long time and I interfaced with a _lot_ of the Basho
team. While Riak was indeed flawed in many ways, the people that worked at
Basho were just fantastic. Some of their distributed systems engineers were
the best in the world.

The drama at the top is what ultimately killed the company, IMHO. It was a
total bummer to watch it go down in flames the way it did.

~~~
zenojevski
Story time?

~~~
bradhe
Not my story to tell. I'm sure someone else has told it...or will.

~~~
Hortinstein
Very interested

~~~
russelldb74
Me too. I think we all have our own stories about Basho's demise. Some people
left early, some hung on until the end, but IMO it stopped being the Basho it
once was (the "mythical basho") around the all hands in Estes Park in 2014.
The first and biggest exodus was 2014/2015\. I clung on until 2017. Even
managed to squeak out a few bits of decent work in that time, but the writing
was on the wall from 2014 IMO. When Basho finally dies (rather than this weird
ghost ship/zombie shell company that remains) and all looming threats of
litigation are gone I think it would do me good to write my view of the story
from 2011. Right now I'm focussing on how to keep working on Riak, because
it's still a great piece of software with a very wide deployment of active
users.

------
mindcrash
If I remember correctly their entire engineering team walked out months ago.

Some of them are now working at VMware and using Rust to build things like
[https://github.com/vmware/haret](https://github.com/vmware/haret)

~~~
kibwen
Had a friend who worked at Basho on Riak until the layoffs, didn't realize
that there was a diaspora at VMware. Our next Boston Rust meetup happens to be
at VMware, maybe I'll ask them how they think Rust compares to Erlang. :P

------
moomin
Ouch, looks like he's right:
[https://github.com/basho/riak/pulse/monthly](https://github.com/basho/riak/pulse/monthly)
.

------
mprev
Basho as we know it? Sadly, yes. Aiui the name and tech will live on but,
let's face it, the basho most people knew died a couple of years back.

